

WHMCS Hacked - prg318
http://forum.whmcs.com/showthread.php?t=47644

======
rudhir-secpanel
They claim it was a social engineering attack. Their entire database has been
compromised and put on pastebin.

This is just months after the Local file disclosure vulnerability and the
remote code injection vulnerability.

Looks like their twitter account has been compromised too. Tweet - "We laugh
at your security. #UGNazi"

------
thomseddon
And their twitter account confirms the potential risk:
<https://twitter.com/#!/whmcs>

